# $10k or Less First Car for 16 year old?



## Mercedes Benz (Apr 7, 2014)

Mathfuzzy said:


> She's thinking RAV 4 or Honda ER-V - or some such thing.
> 
> I'm thinking Golf, GTI, Civic Coupe, E46...something with good road manners to turn her on to the joy of driving.
> 
> ...


SUV have a greater tendency to tip over. Save those for her second car.

One possibility is to buy a beater to use for 12 months. Maybe a Volvo beater or Saab beater.

Often a beater can be driven 5,000 miles with no repairs at all.


----------

